# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS2] downgrade στην NAND

## gate7

Καλημέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι ακριβώς είναι το downgrade στην NAND και για ποιο λόγο το κάνουν στα playstation?

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## facnis

Καλησπέρα. Downgrade στην  NAND κάνουν για να κατεβάσουν το λογισμικό της κονσόλας από την έκδοση πχ 4,77 στην 3,55. Για λογούς «ερευνητικούς»  :Very Happy: 

Οπ λάθος τώρα είδα πως αναφέρεσαι σε ps2 το θεώρησα αυτονόητο ότι είναι για ps3 . Συγγνώμη

----------

